# Whining Cockapoo



## Goldcol (Dec 30, 2020)

Hello,

I am looking for some advice if I may.

We have a Cockapoo called Pepper a girl who is about 8months old.

I am use to our English Setter, Rolo, who is placid and does not whine at all.

What we have noticed with Pepper is she will whine for everything, food, to get out of the cage in the morning, go for a walk, attention. We have worked through these and don’t allow the behaviour if Pepper is whining- this is obviously difficult when going for a dog walk as both dogs get excited, but everything else is resolved

The problem we are struggling with is when we bump in to people on a walk and start talking to them - Pepper just whines uncontrollably. This has happened to us the 3 times we have bumped into friends and one time it was for over 45mins and she did not stop.

If we are walking in open fields and both dogs are off the lead and we bump into people, Pepper is fine as she will chase our Setter around the field and I guess is stimulated. 

I am starting to think this is her trying to dominate the situation because she is bored and wants to move on.

For example this morning I bumped into friends with another dog, there was a quick hello between dogs and their dog was quite and whilst we were talking, Pepper just whined all the time and loudly, I had to say goodbye in the end.

Any ideas as I am struggling to understand how to manage this one?

Another point to note is that whilst she is not aggressive with me or the children if we take a bone from her, Pepper is with my other dog and growls to say get away from my bone. Yet she will walk over and take my Setters bone and he won’t do anything. I obviously address this and give the bone back to Rolo. I think a lot of this is all associated with how greedy she is, food obsessed where the Setter isn’t but I don’t like this either and any advice will be greatly appreciated. 

Very best,
Col.


----------

